# Electrical Wiring 1950 House



## rwilliams (Dec 30, 2010)

I am trying to wire 3 way switches in my dining room. The hot is coming from the ceiling light. There is one switch in the hallway that has a hot wire coming to it. This hot wire goes too a ceiling light in a bedroom. I can't seem to put the wires in the right sequence to make the light in the dining room work without tripping a breaker.My house was built in 1956,if that helps.I would appreciate it if you could tell me how to wire these switches.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 30, 2010)

From the light you need a three wire running to both boxes for your switches. that is red black white and ground. this should have nothing to do with bedroom light. wireing depends if you have one wire from the light to each switch or does the wire go to one switch and then to the other.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 30, 2010)

On checking I have found I was wrong. If the power comes into the light and then a switch you need a three wire running from that switch to the other.
in the 1st box white from the light goes to screw thats marked common, black is connected to black going to other box. the other white goes to silver screw and red goes to copper screw
In th 2nd box black goes to common screw, red to copper and white to silver.
I hope this helps.


----------



## GBR (Dec 30, 2010)

3 way switch wiring diagram - Google Search

Gary


----------

